

How to Import SQL Server Database - MrboolUS
http://mrbool.com/how-to-import-sql-server-database/29251

======
hobs
Pretty interesting reading, but (hopefully not unhelpfully) quite a few
grammatical errors. I know you have access to word because you are importing
excel files, so run it through a quick spell check!

